# Couldn't check support for device, not supported by pluging

## George528

ModemManager couldn't check support for device `/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:06:00.0` not supported by any plugin

I made a new gentoo fresh install but got a strange "warning" at boot, somthing about ModemManger and no support for a device. It didn't happen on the previous install. I checked what this device represents, and it looks like its Dell D3100 USB3.0 Dock device.

Yes i use dock station for internet because standart eth0 port is broken, so i use usb ethernet adapter, that comes from dock station as usb0 interface.

I also noticed when i run ifconfig, instead of usb0, eth0 shows up. On the previous install there was only usb0 and wlan0.

Can someone help me with this werid situation, i think its not properly configured.

P.S For this isntallation i enabled ~amd64 keyword, and the lates kernel has been installed , specifically 5.13.0-gentoo-r1 while on the previous install it was default 5.10.27, does this has to do with the problem?

 i have also set this in /etc/default/grub

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="net.ifnames=0"
```

The warning in terminal:

https://i.imgur.com/83sjiAg.jpg - first half

https://i.imgur.com/1N0OrFQ.jpg - second half

Please help me, i really don't like that ugly output at the terminal, also i have to actually press enter for login prompt to come up. This is very inconvenient because i use a script that automatically selects the user at login prompt and i have only to type the password.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

George528,

A few things.

The interface usb0 is created when you use the ethernet protocol over USB. There is no real ethernet interface involved.

e.g. You tether your mobile phone to your PC using a USB cable.

That you have eth0 suggests that you have a real ethernet interface somewhere.

Please post the output of 

```
lsusb

lspci -nnk 
```

and use wgetpaste to put your entire kernel .config onto a pastebin site.

----------

## George528

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> George528,
> 
> A few things.
> 
> The interface usb0 is created when you use the ethernet protocol over USB. There is no real ethernet interface involved.
> ...

 

here is the output of the commands:

```
 $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 17e9:436e DisplayLink Dell D3100 Docking Station

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 2109:2813 VIA Labs, Inc. VL813 Hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 17e9:436e DisplayLink Dell D3100 Docking Station

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2109:2813 VIA Labs, Inc. VL813 Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b1d6 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd CNF9055 Toshiba Webcam

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

```
 $ lspci -nnk

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller [8086:0044] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller [1179:fd3c]

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0046] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [8086:3b64] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller [1179:fd3c]

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [8086:3b3c] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [8086:3b56] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:3b42] (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 [8086:3b44] (rev 05)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [8086:3b34] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation HM55 Chipset LPC Interface Controller [8086:3b09] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation HM55 Chipset LPC Interface Controller [1179:fd3c]

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:3b28] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller [8086:3b30] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:3b2d] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem [8086:3b32] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem [1179:fd3c]

06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8176] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8184]

        Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

        Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

ff:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers [8086:2c62] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers [8086:8086]

ff:00.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder [8086:2d01] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder [8086:8086]

ff:02.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 [8086:2d10] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 [8086:8086]

ff:02.1 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 [8086:2d11] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 [8086:8086]

ff:02.2 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved [8086:2d12] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved [8086:8086]

ff:02.3 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved [8086:2d13] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved [8086:8086]
```

.config file:

https://dpaste.com/2EPYAW885

(there isn't an option to wgetpate to pastebin.com)

----------

## Jaglover

If your wired ethernet interface is faulty then best would be to turn it off in BIOS if possible. 

To stop your kernel loading the driver for it even when it is present just disable it in kernel.

Also, it seems your SATA controller is in IDE mode, not good.

----------

## George528

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> If your wired ethernet interface is faulty then best would be to turn it off in BIOS if possible. 
> 
> To stop your kernel loading the driver for it even when it is present just disable it in kernel.
> 
> Also, it seems your SATA controller is in IDE mode, not good.

 

wha t do you mean turn off my etherent interface in bios? i don't know what's causing this right now but this didn't happen before. Either i am missing something or did something, which i think the first option is more probable because its a fresh install, didn't do anything crazy yet

----------

## Jaglover

I haven't seen the error, thus was guessing your defunct ethernet interface is causing this. (In your initial post are links to some images, can't see them. Please post errors as text, then everybody can see them.)

----------

## George528

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I haven't seen the error, thus was guessing your defunct ethernet interface is causing this. (In your initial post are links to some images, can't see them. Please post errors as text, then everybody can see them.)

 

is there a way to record everything into a file from the terminal at boot? the terminal is raw so there is no mouse support and i can't copy it. Is there another way besides manuallly copying everyhitn? when i run script, it records everything from the moment i run that command, i want everything to be recorded at the start of boot

----------

## Jaglover

That's OK, I think NeddySeagoon saw it, my post was based on his mentioning eth0 and your statement about broken ethernet port. 

You can turn on rc.log (in /etc/rc.conf) if you wish to log boot messages into a file.

----------

## George528

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> That's OK, I think NeddySeagoon saw it, my post was based on his mentioning eth0 and your statement about broken ethernet port. 
> 
> You can turn on rc.log (in /etc/rc.conf) if you wish to log boot messages into a file.

 

thanks i can now see the rc.log at boot, but sadly it stops right before the warning starts, it doesnt get logged in rc.log.Last edited by George528 on Thu Jul 08, 2021 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## George528

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> George528,
> 
> A few things.
> 
> The interface usb0 is created when you use the ethernet protocol over USB. There is no real ethernet interface involved.
> ...

 

any help, please?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

George528,

```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 17e9:436e DisplayLink Dell D3100 Docking Station 
```

is a USB3 device.

When its connected over USB2, most of the functionality is lost.

It may even be a USB-C device, that expects to use USB-C alt mode. 

You only have USB2 according to your lspci and lsusb.

That's the bad news.

```
06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8176] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8184]

        Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

        Kernel modules: rtl8192ce 
```

 is the other device in your error message.

That rtl8192ce driver looks good but are you missisng firmware?

Look through dmesg. 

```
dmesg | grep -C3 -i firmware
```

will give you some hints.

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:3b28] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

...

00:1f.5 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:3b2d] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Toshiba Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller [1179:fd3c]

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix 
```

That looks OK. Its not an AHCI SATA interface. That's fine. They normally say (IDE MODE) in the first line and that's missing, so I don't think its in IDE mode. It won't do any harm to check the BIOS.

----------

## George528

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> George528,
> 
> ```
> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 17e9:436e DisplayLink Dell D3100 Docking Station 
> ```
> ...

 

I checked the bios and the sata was set to compability mode, i changed it to ACHI

here is the output from firmware: 

```
 $ dmesg | grep -C3 -i firmware

[    0.234253] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-HPI-Hybrid-Graphics)

[    0.234825] ACPI: Forced DSDT copy: length 0x10F11 copied locally, original unmapped

[    0.242268] ACPI: 2 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.243463] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.243875] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.243950] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF9184008BA000 000474 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.244695] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

--

[    1.111783] PM:   Magic number: 13:557:198

[    1.111850] acpi device:53: hash matches

[    1.126418] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.179247] battery: [Firmware Bug]: battery: (dis)charge rate invalid.

[    1.179350] battery: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    1.390837] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    1.406836] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

--

[    2.129837] ALSA device list:

[    2.131863]   #0: Loopback 1

[    2.133900]   #1: HDA Intel MID at 0xd2600000 irq 29

[    2.133954] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2

[    2.134245] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0138, bcdDevice=38.82

[    2.134246] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    2.134248] usb 1-1.3: Product: USB2.0-CRW

--

[    5.182195] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU2: Found 2 idle states

[    5.182271] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU3: Found 2 idle states

[    5.536276] rtl8192ce: Chip Version ID: B_CHIP_88C

[    5.548172] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

[    5.550238] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[    5.552489] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

[    5.611948] ACPI: \_PR_.CPU0: Found 2 idle states

```

 *Quote:*   

> is the other device in your error message. 

 

yes, i just realized there is another error from another device. I checked its vendor and device code but couldn't find out what it was, but someone on IRC said its a realtek product, according to the vendor code.

Its still strange i have this error, i even downgraded the gentoo-sources kernel back to stable version, also the modemmanager package, but still nothing changed (i have enabled ~amd64 keyword globally). I don't remember how i handled this the previous time

----------

## NeddySeagoon

George528,

```
[    5.548172] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin 
```

is the right answer.

```
[    2.133954] platform regulatory.0: Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2 
```

That may or may not matter.

----------

## George528

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> George528,
> 
> ```
> [    5.548172] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin 
> ```
> ...

 

So what's next? 

Should i reinstall everything from begging again and hope for the best?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

George528,

Reinstalling won't fix anything.

Building the regulatory.db firmware into your kernel will make the firmware loading error go away.

Its a database of max TX powers and permitted channels in various regions.

Not all drivers use it and if they do and its missing, you get a 'catch all' solution.

I don't know if your rtl8192ce uses it or not.

Back in about 10 hours.

----------

## George528

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> George528,
> 
> Reinstalling won't fix anything.
> 
> Building the regulatory.db firmware into your kernel will make the firmware loading error go away.
> ...

 

i just uninstalled modemmanager. Problem solved  :Cool: 

now i don't get that ugly warning. Did i do right? or that package is crucial for my system?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

George528,

```
* net-misc/modemmanager

     Available versions:  1.16.4(0/1) (~)1.16.6(0/1) {elogind +introspection mbim policykit +qmi systemd +udev vala}

     Homepage:            https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ModemManager/

     Description:         Modem and mobile broadband management libraries
```

Its a library so should have been installed because something else pulled it in.

If you just ripped it out, it will get rebuilt.

Some packages have a modemmanager USE flag, so its optional for them.

```
equery d modemmanager
```

 will list the packages that depend on modemmanager.

```
$ equery d modemmanager

 * These packages depend on modemmanager:

app-misc/geoclue-2.5.7 (modemmanager ? >=net-misc/modemmanager-1.6)

kde-frameworks/modemmanager-qt-5.80.0 (net-misc/modemmanager)

net-misc/networkmanager-1.30.2 (>=net-misc/modemmanager-0.7.991:0/1)
```

----------

## George528

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> George528,
> 
> ```
> * net-misc/modemmanager
> 
> ...

 

yes, networkmanager "depends" on modemmanager

```
$ equery d modemmanager

 * These packages depend on modemmanager:

net-misc/networkmanager-1.32.2 (modemmanager ? >=net-misc/modemmanager-0.7.991:0)

```

Also if i emerge something else, this warning comes up:

```

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: net-misc/modemmanager-1.16.6

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmm-glib.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libmm-glib.so.0.7.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/NetworkManager/1.32.2/libnm-wwan.so (net-misc/networkmanager-1.32.2)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

Until now network manager worked fine, didn't have any problems, i don't really need that feature. How do i remove it from preserved libs?

Also @world update insists to emerge it again.

----------

## Hu

NetworkManager, as installed, needs modemmanager, so Portage retained part of modemmanager when you removed it.  To fully remove ModemManager, you must uninstall NetworkManager or rebuild it without ModemManager support.  Otherwise, this file will remain, and Portage will keep warning you about it and trying to reinstall ModemManager.

----------

## George528

 *Hu wrote:*   

> NetworkManager, as installed, needs modemmanager, so Portage retained part of modemmanager when you removed it.  To fully remove ModemManager, you must uninstall NetworkManager or rebuild it without ModemManager support.  Otherwise, this file will remain, and Portage will keep warning you about it and trying to reinstall ModemManager.

 

thanks, this fixed it.

----------

